# Benötige Hilfe zu Vbox --> Variablenproblem



## sili464 (26. August 2005)

Hi da draussen

 Ich habe es nun endlich geschafft vbox zum laufen zu bringen. Mit dem mitgelieferten script raccess4vbox.tcl funktioniert alles wunderbar. Ich möchte aber vbox so einrichten, dass man per touchtones verschiedene meldungen anhören kann. Also nahm ich die standard.tcl und versuchte sie abzuändern. Doch schon bei der unabgeänderten standard.tcl treten fehler auf und der anruf bricht ab.

 beispiele:  (/var/log/vboxgetty-ttyI6.log)

```
invalid command name "vbox_put_message" [line 34]!
 invalid command name "vbox_init_touchtones" [line 5]!
 Can't find "all" in breaklist.
```
 
 das sind ja alles variablen, die laut dokumentation vorhanden sein müssten. (http://wwwpub.mynet.it/luca/vbox/5.html). Irgendwie sind diese deaktiviert..  Kann man dies irgendwo einstellen? Oder hat jemand eine Idee an was es noch liegen kann? Evtl. an benutzerrechten?

 Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
 sili


----------

